# Insurance



## ckphotography (Jun 11, 2009)

Hello Everyone!  

I am looking at changing insurance for my photography business.  My primary focus is weddings and I am hoping to find insurance that would also cover worse case scenarios- redoing a wedding (as much as possible) because a memory card was corrupted, etc.  

Is anyone else concerned about this- photographing events that are almost impossible to "do over" and how do you address them insurance-wise?

Cindy
CK Photography


----------



## Big Mike (Jun 12, 2009)

Where do you live?

You can probably find a photographer's association that has a group insurance policy that is tailored for photographers.

In Canada, check out PPOC.  In the US, check out PPA.


----------



## manaheim (Jun 12, 2009)

Insurance wouldn't cover "re-doing a wedding", though.  A wedding is when a wedding is.  If you miss it, you miss it.  Maybe I'm misunderstanding, though.


----------



## B Kennedy (Jun 12, 2009)

manaheim said:


> Insurance wouldn't cover "re-doing a wedding", though.  A wedding is when a wedding is.  If you miss it, you miss it.  Maybe I'm misunderstanding, though.



It comes into play with errors & omissions.  Say if a card does fail, or the camera has a mechanical failure...(yes you should have backups).  But say for some reason on your way home you drive off the road and all the cards get damaged.  I know the probability, but what if you know?  Some insurance packages include in the error & omission clause as follows, quoted directly from the Hill & Usher site (insurance which I am in the process of starting with)  Package Choice&#153; Insurance for Professional Photographers from Hill & Usher Insurance & Surety, LLC

"Errors & Omissions Liability.

 We begin with Errors & Omissions, which is also called Professional Liability, because this (often neglected) coverage is becoming more and more necessary for photographers to have. As the name suggests, Errors & Omissions insures the photographer in the event he or she commits an "error" or an "omission" while either out on a shoot or in the studio. Making a mistake with scheduling, losing or damaging memory cards after completing a job, or even taking "compromising" photographs pose a real danger to your pocket book, let alone your hard-earned reputation. 

 Errors & Omissions insurance does not erase a mistake, but it can certainly soothe the anger and disbelief of a customer. In some cases, as in Package Choice's Hartford policy, Errors & Omissions coverage will pay to completely re-stage an event, complete with tuxedos and fresh flowers, if necessary. The coverage will protect you in court, paying attorney's fees and other legal expenses. But, the coverage does not require legal action before you are insured. The aim of this coverage is to preserve your reputation and salvage the relationship you have with your client, not just to pay damages when a court rules against you."


Sorry for the long quote but I think this answers your question.


----------



## Big Mike (Jun 12, 2009)

You never know.  You obviously can't redo a whole wedding...but if something happened and you couldn't cover the wedding, one solution might be to stage much of it for photos...which might mean paying for tux rentals, hair & makeup...stuff like that.

The main areas are insurance for your gear, liability insurance in case someone hurts themselves where you are responsible or even loss of income insurance in case you are unable to perform your job.


----------



## ryyback (Jun 20, 2009)

Is liability insurance required Mike?


----------



## manaheim (Jun 20, 2009)

Big Mike said:


> You never know. You obviously can't redo a whole wedding...but if something happened and you couldn't cover the wedding, one solution might be to stage much of it for photos...which might mean paying for tux rentals, hair & makeup...stuff like that.
> 
> The main areas are insurance for your gear, liability insurance in case someone hurts themselves where you are responsible or even loss of income insurance in case you are unable to perform your job.


 
Yes, I understand that.  I think my point was that once the wedding is over, it's over... so all the family and interactions and such that happened AT THE EVENT cannot be regained, thus you cannot "re-do" it.

However... arranged staged shots and insurance to cover you in case the bride tries to sue you into oblivion probably makes quite a bit of sense.  (obviously a backup camera and cards helps a bit too, but then if you don't use both cameras and your one card fails or whatever...)

yeesh.

Wedding scare me.   Remind me not to do one. 

Oh and if it wasn't clear- I'm making comments from a position of logic, not informed experience.  I've never done a wedding, so I'm not the one to take too seriously on this... though I do stand by my "you can't re-do" it statement. 

Lesseeee... how long until abraxas makes some disparaging remark about me... anyone have a stopwatch?


----------



## KmH (Jun 20, 2009)

ryyback said:


> Is liability insurance required Mike?


Absolutely, Liability is the first kind of insurance you buy, then cover your equipment. E&O (errors and ommissions) insurance can be purchased seperately. An equivelent of E&O insurance is included with a paid PPA membership.


----------



## ckphotography (Jun 23, 2009)

I just want to say a big "thank you" for the information.  I was definitely thinking of errors and omissions.  With your help, I've found great insurance!


----------



## skieur (Jun 24, 2009)

I would say that it is almost impossible to lose your photos from a card.  There are software recovery programs for photo cards and data recovery firms can bring back photos from cards that have been run over by a car, drowned in water, etc.

skieur


----------



## ryyback (Jun 27, 2009)

So "liability and damage insurance" would cover then.
Sending an email off to my guy now-

Thanks all


----------



## KmH (Jun 27, 2009)

ryyback said:


> So "liability and damage insurance" would cover then.
> Sending an email off to my guy now-
> 
> Thanks all


Well liability and damage are different things but yes you really need both.


----------



## michaelhacker (Jun 29, 2009)

Hi ckphoto:

There many resources in terms insurance issues for pro wedding photographers.  PPA has plans through their contracted company.  Become a member and you will see all their options.  Also your state should have a professional organization that is affiliated with the PPA.  Google "insurance for professional photographers"


----------



## msf (Oct 20, 2009)

Its time for me to seriously consider insurrance.

I believe I will go with PPA, I hear its about $300 a year, but gives you a ton of coverage.  There are other American Photographer associations, are any of them good for insurance?

I think there are 3 areas of insurance required for photographers, does PPA cover all of them?  Im going to look up the site tonight, but thought I would ask here for now.

The types of insurance I think you need are: 1 - Gear and property, maybe cover rental property as well? 2 - liability insurance, if someone gets hurt becuase of your gear or your direction, and 3 - not sure if this is covered in the last one, if something happens to a memory card and you have to redo a wedding, this covers that?

And while I think of it, is there insurance one should get to cover their sight or health?  If for some reason your not able to do photography work anymore, this would cover that?


----------



## Christie Photo (Oct 20, 2009)

manaheim said:


> ...insurance to cover you in case the bride tries to sue you into oblivion...




This is more of a contract issue.  That's where you limit your liability.  Besides, I doubt any court would allow a couple to profit from such a misfortune unless the photographer was blatantly careless.

-Pete


----------



## dmfw (Oct 20, 2009)

IMHO.  One should consider an umbrella policy to cover general liabilities.  You should speak with your agent about this type of policy.

However, I think that clear communications between the contractor (photographer) and the client is the best form of "insurance".


----------



## msf (Nov 2, 2009)

KmH said:


> ryyback said:
> 
> 
> > Is liability insurance required Mike?
> ...



I was thinking PPA covered all the types of insurrance you need, liability and equipment?  Am I mistaken?  Im just about to sign up *been "just about" for a while now*.


----------

